# Artikel zu Star Citizen



## Chrompower (4. November 2013)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team


Ich würde gerne alle Buffed User mit News zu Star Citizen via Leser-Artikel versorgen.

Leider finde ich keinen Link oder Button, wo ich solche Artikel verfassen könnte. 

Kann mir jemand von euch bitte weiterhelfen?


Beste Grüße und vielen Dank
Chrom


----------



## ZAM (4. November 2013)

Hi,

den Link dazu findest du auf dem Artikelbereich hier:
[attachment=13403:bfd_artikel_schreiben_01.jpg]

Gruß


----------



## Chrompower (4. November 2013)

Vielen Dank, ZAM!


----------

